# Freddie's Dirt Oval 2009



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well just thought I would start a thread.... Who is interested in running on the dirt oval? I will get the Slider ready for battle! I think I will sell the LM, so if intersted send me a PM.

Not sure, but I think Freddie was looking at Friday night racing on the dirt...

Ready for some warm weather :thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Friday night racing on the dirt...


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'M IN FOR ANYTIME AND ANYDAY...:thumbsup:
LATEMODEL AND SLIDER...:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Friday nights work best for me. I'm in for Slider and 18t. Logan and maybe Shyniah for 18t also!!!:thumbsup::woohoo::wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well Michael is right its time again. At the end of last summer we had a very nice turn out we were getting 2-3 heats of late-models and 2 heats of sliders each week. 
The only reason I tossed out Friday night under the lights was a lot of guys liked it, The track stayed wet all night. We could come from work, grill up some burgers or winnies on the grill and have a few cool refreshing beverages :thumbsup: 

We have yet to start this year so the day is still up in the air. We did Sunday mornings last year as well and it worked. 

For right now we will play it by ear how the weather goes and plan on Friday nights under the lights :dude:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm getting the Slider ready to go! Remember, box stock !!! Freddie - do we need to look at modifying the battery rules due to availability? Can we still get the 1400's?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I will let you know Monday , Honestly I didnt look yet 

But if I can still get them I will order up 50 packs and we will be GOOD ! :thumbsup:

If not we will look whats out there, The 1600 mAh did'nt do well at all I heard. We had a blast with the 1400 and if I can get 50 packs we will run those all summer. :dude:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That's cool - if you can't get the 1400's - Team Scream's offer still stands for the un-matched 1500's.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

My GOD, do you think there is enough Tissue to go down that path


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

I am in for LM on Friday nights. Would like to run the brushless in it though. They had good luck with them inside this winter I believe.
What more can you ask for, cool refreshing beverages and good racing.
Brushless sliders would be interesting too.
Let me know.
Thriller


----------



## Ohio_Norm (Dec 29, 2005)

I like Friday Nights, Dirt, Lights, Dogs and Beverages! Life is good...:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Wake Up Freddie, Get Out Of The Scented Bathroom!!*

FREDDIE!!!
You out there?? You don't answere my PM's or your phone!! Did you ship anything to me yet???

-Wayne


----------



## MINI_KING (Apr 13, 2009)

Any more info on the friday night racing? website? link?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Freddie - when do you think the first dirt oval race will be?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like we may race Sunday's in the AM!!!!


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Thats too bad. I'm out


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Looks like we may race Sunday's in the AM!!!!


 
_____


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Actually I might be able to race every other Sun. Would still rather do Fri. evenings. And only if there are enough LM running brushless. I am not running that junk Losi motor again. So if we are running brushless then I would be in for Fri. evenings or every other Sun. morning. Let me know.
Hope to see you all at the track
Thriller


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thriller - I am glad to hear you could do some Sundays! I could do a brushless LM - What would be the rules? What Kv motor? I would only do brushless if it was around the same speed as the stock motor - we all know on the dirt the stock motor was a hand full! I know some of the guys were using a 5400Kv on the carpet oval - I thought it was a little faster than stock.....not sure what gear they were using...


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I'd do brushless also. 4200


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

I think 4200 was closer to stock. I think the rules should be the same. Just can use the brushless (sidewinder micro) and any radio. Don't know about the pinions used. Will talk to Freddie and see what was run.
I think Dave L. would run brushless. Also think Norm would if everyone runs it and sticks to it.
Hope to see everyone at the track.
Let me know when we will be starting. I need to get a brushless setup.
Later
Thriller


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Toxic2 said:


> Just can use the brushless (sidewinder micro) and any radio.


I don't have a Sidewinder ESC. I have it's predecessor, the Mamba 25. I think the only difference is the Mamba is in a soft case.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

The sidewinder is just an updated mamba 25. They are both just shrink wrapped. You should be ok. I hope so, I've got 2 mamba 25s and a late model to put one in.


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

I would be fine with that. As long as there is no performance advantage between them.


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

I just read the sidewinder is an upgraded mamba 25. Should be good I would think.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have all 3:
The Mamba 25
Sidewinder Micro
Mamba Micro Pro
I can't tell the difference between them other than the sticker on the shrink wrap or the hard case on the Pro.
I think if we stick with the Castle 4200kv and limit the ESC to any 1/18th brushless, it should be even.
In BRP Brushless, the 1/12th scale ESC's were clearly advanced over the 1/18th ESC's. We have decided to limit it to only 1/18th ESC's (Tekin Mini Rage, Mamba, or the Losi) and no one brand is noticeably better than the other.


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

That sounds good to me. What do you think about only allowing one pinion and spur? I think that would take the power plant out of the equation. Down to chassis setup and driving. Other then that I think it should be box stock except battery, radio, and brushless setup. Can change oil in shocks. Can change rear tires. Everything else box stock.
This should be fun. No buying a new motor every other race weekend.
Later
Thriller


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Im up for any day! I will have to dust off the latemodel an get back in tune!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bones >> Got that BRP ready? Racing this Friday


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

lol I wished! I might be able to get her ready for some fun. Work has been tying up my spare fun time. Is it a points race??


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Any Idea When We Will Start Racing???


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> Any Idea When We Will Start Racing???


WELL?????


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

He's been busy workin' on the big track!!!!


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rumor has it the end of the month.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Word on the street is May 31st may be the first Sunday Dirt Oval Race!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Word on the street is May 31st may be the first Sunday Dirt Oval Race!


*COOOOOL!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

So anybody given any thought about what kind of rules we will have for a brushless class? I am waiting to buy a brushless system until the rules are worked out.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I say keep it simple.....must be a 1/18th ESC (no 1/12 or 1/10 scale ESC's aloud) Castle 4200kv motor - just because it is $20....


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

4200kv motors are no longer $20.00


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> I say keep it simple.....must be a 1/18th ESC (no 1/12 or 1/10 scale ESC's aloud) Castle 4200kv motor - just because it is $20....


Does this sound good to everyone. If so I will get one coming. Can't wait to get out there.
Everything must be box stock except:
Battery. 1400 max
Any 1/18 scale brushless speed control and Castle 4200KV motor.
Any radio gear. Must be spektrum or Fasst.
May change rear tires
May change shock oil.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

THAT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Isn't there a special pinion you must use on these motors?
I will order mine next week.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I think you can use the same Losi gears that come with the LM....you may want to drill a set screw into them....


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Well I have my brushless on the way. Can't wait. I'm coming after you DJ66. I won't be such a nice guy this year.:tongue:
Hey ohionorm, you going to join us.
Counting down the days till the 31st
Later
Thriller


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'M READY FOR YOU TOXIC.:thumbsup:
FREDDIE WILL YOU HAVE BATTERIES BY THE 22ND OF MAY???
I'D LIKE TO BUY TWO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

So when is the track going to be ready?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

ok good question, June 7th will be the first race, Its Sunday and i think we started at 10ish didnt we ? or was 11 ish ? I do not remember. 

Now why are we starting next week and not this week ? Because we have the Tri State Points race this weekend on the 1/4 scale track. Over 50 cars will be here from across the US. Your all welcome to come downa and enjoy an afternoon of good racing action. We are having free hotdogs until their gone of course I only bought a 100 or so. Your all welcome, bring a cool refreshing beverage and come out and watch :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is it a 2 day race?


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be theri. Is it cool if we mess around on the track?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Freddie, I hope the rain stays away for your big race!!!


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Its going to clear up today an will be beautiful for the weekend!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Your welcome to have winnie cook detail if you want Bones. :thumbsup: It comes with special "Pops" to cool your hurst :drunk:

Its only a 1 day race Bud there already here from SC, Wis. Mi. They will be here from all ofer the midwest


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Freddie :thumbsup:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Im all over it! A cold pop sounds good right now!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well the big 1/4 scale race is finished, this week I will be prepping the track for this Sundays dirt action :thumbsup:

A really big Special thanks goes to BONES for cooking all day, anyone that came this weekend would of say a full day of racing excitment. 

See everyone this Sunday for some Dirt action now.


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah Saturday was awesome!!! Their was some great close racing! Freddy did a great job coordinating 54 cars. My hats off to you Freddy. I was more than happy to help out Freddy.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I missed it. darn. Every post i saw talked about sunday so I was going then.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

well I just ordered us 30 1400's they will be here Wednesday, We will get the track all back into shape this week and we will be ready to go Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hell yeah I cant wait. You get that charger ordered too?? lol


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> Hell yeah I cant wait. You get that charger ordered too?? lol


 I will do it first thing in the morning :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

I PLAN ON BEING THERE.:thumbsup:
MINI LATE MODEL AND IF ANYBODY ELSE WANTS TO RUN THEM I'LL HAVE MY 4WD VENDETTA ALSO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got you Freddy, forget all about me. LOL


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> I got you Freddy, forget all about me. LOL


I ordered two today baby first thing they will be here Thursday :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

So If It Ever Stops Raining...Who'll Be There This Sunday???


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

It might be a while before I get there. I have a lot going on right now. Am in the middle of moving. Haven't even touched the LM. I think Sun. is not going to work for me. We'll see.
Later
Thriller


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

DJ66 said:


> So If It Ever Stops Raining...Who'll Be There This Sunday???


Sunday mornings won't work for us.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Toxic2 said:


> It might be a while before I get there. I have a lot going on right now. Am in the middle of moving. Haven't even touched the LM. I think Sun. is not going to work for me. We'll see.
> Later
> Thriller


OH my GOD what a Pu$$y You want to race you say whats going on and now ?????? We need to start calling you Rock Star :drunk:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> Sunday mornings won't work for us.


What the heck ar you doing with that 1/4 scale ? We had the biggest race of the country this year so far this past Saturday, and Brett ? anyone see Brett ?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe His wife grounded Him  He should give that thing to Me to setup like I did His late model and slider :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Maybe His wife grounded Him  He should give that thing to Me to setup like I did His late model and slider :thumbsup:


I'll sell it to you. I haven't even had a chance to look at it since I got it home!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

martian 710 said:


> I'll sell it to you. I haven't even had a chance to look at it since I got it home!!!


I have no money  How about BRP parts ??


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL that would be lots of BRP parts. I'll be their. What time are we starting 10?? I will also be their for the BRP race Friday!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP race is Friday the 12th :thumbsup:


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh you messed me up i thought it was tomorrow. Now im sad.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Only a guy by the name of Ross would show up a week early for a race


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol well im just excited. Is the track ready for us sunday?? I Got my charger and trying to get used to it. Thanks Freddy!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> Lol well im just excited. Is the track ready for us sunday?? I Got my charger and trying to get used to it. Thanks Freddy!!!



Humm is the track ready for Sunday  Lets just say I am working on it


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Will Anybody Be There????
I'm Not Driving An Hour To Just Turn Around.


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be their DJ. We can get freddy to race with us! lol


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well the one Sunday the track opens, I have an obligation! Sorry, I will not make the race


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Its Not Looking Good For Sunday.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes its not looking good. My tracktor is looks sad. I may need to go buy a new one tomorrow. I have to canncel tomorrows racing and puch it off till next Sunday. 
Sorry boys and girls


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm In For Next Sunday...Anybody Else???


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be in for next sunday. Poor tracktor you worker it too hard. Damn slave driver.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well Thats Two....Anymore???


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol Only the best run right. LOL I know their are more late model racers out their that want to race!!!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> Well Thats Two....Anymore???


*WELL????*


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

I will see if a couple of the guys that run brps will run their lates. I'll be up on saturday to help get the track prepped.


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Well guys I think I am out. I think I am going to run the BRP cars. I was there Fri. night and it was a good time, and I wasn't even racing. Would rather race on Fri. Going to see about getting a car and have a good time. Can't do both so I chose what I thought I would enjoy more.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

See Bud for his racer special on the BRP latest version.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well bones was here all day Saturday and worked his butt off on the track. I sprayed it today and it will be ready to go for this Sunday


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome. I am ready to race. Im still blowing dust boogers. LOL Did you get old green fired again??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Bones_99 said:


> Awesome. I am ready to race. Im still blowing dust boogers. LOL Did you get old green fired again??


Yes I did , I sprayed yesterday I will let it sit and die for a day or two and then go at it and get it ready


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome!! I cant wait. So boys and girls lets get racing sunday!!!!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm Ready To Go...Anybody Else Interested???


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

WELL ITS NOT LOOKING LIKE ANYBODY IS INTERESTED....THAT REALLY SUCKS...WHERE IS EVERYONE?????
THANKS FREDDIE AND BONES BUT I WON'T MAKE THE TRIP TO JUST TURN AROUND...IF INTEREST PICKS UP LET ME KNOW I WANT TO RACE.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You must go they will follow


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well i didnt go yesterday due to fathers day but i will be their to at least run around an have fun. Even if its by myself.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I know some of you BRP'ers came this weekend. Everyone was invited here is a little taste of what we did :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Freddie the racing was great and the food also :thumbsup:

This video gives a better idea of how nice and big the track is !!!

Next year I want to run My little BRP car against a 1/4th scaler


----------

